# Stupid Picaxe Question



## bradndez (Jul 26, 2011)

SteveO in his blog about the picaxe MP3 board shows his project board pimped out with screw terminals....here's the link http://www.garageofevilnetwork.com/profiles/blogs/sparkfun-mp3-trigger-howto

In the documentation for the CHI030 and CHI030A it says when you put the terminals on you need to "Note that when using terminal blocks it is necessary to 'share' the V2+ output with all output pins and to 'share' the V1+ output with all inputs"

My stupid question is what exactly are they saying when they say "share" How do I share it?


----------



## pshort (May 6, 2008)

For each output they intend that you connect an output device (LED, buzzer, motor, etc) between the output pin of the board and a positive voltage. By sharing V2+ they mean that this positive voltage is the same for all eight outputs. You have more flexibility if you are using terminal blocks on the board (rather than soldering wires directly to the output pads), but leave that story for another day.

The same thing applies to the inputs. They intend that you connect an input device (a switch, perhaps) between a positive voltage (V1+) and the input to the PICAXE. The statement that you mentioned above means that this voltage should be the same for all the input channels (hence shared).


----------



## bradndez (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for replying, but I'm still missing something. I get the concept of connecting to V1+ and the input pin (or v2+ and an output pin). What I am not understanding is the setup with terminal blocks. When the blocks are soldered they only go on one row.

So I can't figure how to share V+ with the soldered row. For instance say I have an input going to to c1 on the left (1) I would screw one wire into the terminal, but the second wire goes where? If I have to solder it to the board in the other slot that defeats the whole easy removal concept. So as you can see I am missing something (which I assume is really simple, but I'm a simple man).

Here's the link to the picture I'm focused on....









So I see that he has the V+ going to the MP3 board. But what if you have 2,3, etc inputs (or outputs) how do you share the V+ with all of them?

Sorry to be so dense, but I'm still learning.

Thanks


----------



## coolbotz (Oct 21, 2009)

I think if you use the terminal blocks for inputs and outputs you will not have access to V1+ and V2+ solder positions on the out side of the board. You must share the V1+screw terminal across all inputs and V2+ screw terminal across all 8 outputs. The screw terminal headers partially block the solder through holes.


----------



## coolbotz (Oct 21, 2009)

Sharing means putting multiple wires in the screw terminal.


----------



## bradndez (Jul 26, 2011)

Coolbotz,

That's what I was starting to think, just put multiple wires in the V+, it just seemed to me like I was cheating or something. Like it should be something else besides that.

Thanks I really appreciate it.


----------



## pshort (May 6, 2008)

coolbotz said:


> Sharing means putting multiple wires in the screw terminal.


Unless you are using fine-gauge wires you will have trouble putting more than two or three wires in the terminal block. You will need to connect them together off-board with a wire nut or some sort of external terminal block. IMO the terminal block is somewhat pointless on this board if you are using more than one or two outputs (or inputs, for that matter).

If the holes on the board are big enough, I'd use an MTA or KK series connector instead of a terminal block.


----------

